# Erklärung Schaltplan SPS



## devrim (5 Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe gerade einen Schaltplan vor mir liegen. Der folgend aufgebaut:

Programm-Nr
Binaer 1
(BCD-1)
Eingang
Steckpl. 1.4
IC1.4.5

Was hat dies alles zu bedeuten? Ich selber denke mir mal, wenn ich auf den Eingang ein High Signal anlege das ein bestimmter Programmcode aufgerufen wird?! Lieg ich damit richtig?


----------



## maweri (5 Oktober 2009)

Kannst Du mal einen Screenshot oder sowas hier einstellen. Dann könnte man mal sehen an was für einem Bauteil die Texte stehen.


----------



## devrim (5 Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen,

das Bild ist im Anhang. Leider nicht scharf, da das Hand anscheinend keine makro funktion hat.


----------



## MSB (5 Oktober 2009)

So gesehen wird das genau das heißen was da steht:
Die BCD-kodierte Auswahl einer Programmnummer, was auch immer das auf diese konkrete Maschine bezogen nun heißen soll.

Du musst die Eingänge BCD-1, BCD-2, BCD-4, BCD-8 als Verbund sehen,
diese ergeben zusammen eine Binär-Kodierte Zahl, welche irgend eine Funktion / Ablauf der Maschine auswählt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## devrim (5 Oktober 2009)

Also je nachdem, wie ich die Eingänge schalte kann ich ein Programm auswählen. Die Maschine selber ist eine Presse für Wäsche. Ich denk mir mal, das ich damit die einzelnen Pressprogramme auswählen kann. Die Verbindung von der Waschstrasse zur Presse läuft aberr nicht über ein Bussystem, sonder über E/A.


----------



## maweri (5 Oktober 2009)

Eingang, Steckplatz A.B und IC X.Y.Z geben Auskunft über die Eingangsbaugruppe und den jeweiligen Anschluß.

Die Eingänge ergeben dann *zusammen *die aufzurufende Programmnummer. Ob das Programm aber auch sofort durch setzen der Prog-Nr. gestartet wird, ist aus dem Auschnit nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## devrim (5 Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank. Ich gucke mal, das ich Literatur dazu finde.


----------



## devrim (6 Oktober 2009)

So nochmal eine Frage dazu. Wie das funktioniert habe ich verstanden. Sinn und Zweck auch. Nur in welcher Literatur finde ich z.b. die Anwählmöglichkeiten im Programm?


----------



## maweri (6 Oktober 2009)

devrim schrieb:


> ... Nur in welcher Literatur finde ich z.b. die Anwählmöglichkeiten im Programm?


 
Sollte in der Doku zur Anlage stehen. Externe Literatur wird's dazu nicht geben. 
Im Porgramm ist es aber für gewöhnlich auch dokumentiert.


----------



## devrim (6 Oktober 2009)

So, habe gefunden was gesucht wurde. Und zwar kann ich übers Panel eine Programmzuordnung machen.


----------

